# Looking for the annual returns of the All Ords & ASX 200...



## Yezzy (2 August 2006)

Hi folks, I'm after the annual returns of the major indicies, even the major overseas inidicies if possible. I've tried searching but I've come up blank. Most of the results I've found are post 1987, no surprises there really, but I'd like to look at the results before then as well.

Thanks.


----------



## professor_frink (2 August 2006)

what would you like to know Yezzy- I can run a quick scan on some of the indicies I have in my charting software-
all ords from 1984
dow from 29
ftse from 84
dax from 91
hang seng from 89
nikkei from 86


----------



## Yezzy (2 August 2006)

I was mainly looking for the ten year average return and the overall annual average return, and if possible including and excluding dividends. That'd be great.

Aside from buying this data from providers, is there any free websites with the ability to calculate what I'm asking that you know of? Being the cheapo I am


----------



## professor_frink (2 August 2006)

Yezzy said:
			
		

> I was mainly looking for the ten year average return and the overall annual average return, and if possible including and excluding dividends. That'd be great.
> 
> Aside from buying this data from providers, is there any free websites with the ability to calculate what I'm asking that you know of? Being the cheapo I am




outside of buying it I don't know of any freebies(try the standard and poors website-it could be a good start). I don't have dividend information(just got charts), here are a couple of average annual returns-
all ords 1984-present- 9.21%
dow 1929(pre crash)-present- 11.05%
s&p 500, 1950-present- 12.57%


----------



## Realist (2 August 2006)

Yahoo finance has it.  

I find Yahoo the best actually, has all sorts of good stuff.

http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=^AORD&t=my


----------



## professor_frink (2 August 2006)

does yahoo give you annual returns for the indices realist?


----------



## Yezzy (2 August 2006)

Cheers for the figures *professor_frink*, I figured the dividends would be abit of a stretch but it never hurts to ask.

Thanks for the yahoo link *Realist*, I'll check it out.


----------



## nsteffens (17 August 2011)

Hello,

S&P index total return data can be found here:

https://www.sp-indexdata.com/

It's free to register and download data.

There is also general information about S&P indices at the Standard and Poors website:

http://www.standardandpoors.com

Regards,
Nick Steffens


----------



## burrow (21 March 2014)

I came across this link: http://stooq.de/q/d/?s=^aor while searching for a long-term return for the All Ords (no dividends included).

It suggests that the All Ords has returned a compound average of 5.1% pa since 1874 and that the average compound return over 10yr periods has been 5.2% pa (low of -1.8% 1964-1974 and high of 13.6% 1974-1984).

Some more figures:

The compound annual return has been: 

5.3% over 130 yrs
5.7% over 120 yrs
5.3% over 110 yrs
5.7% over 100 yrs
5.8% over 90 yrs
6.1% over 80 yrs
6.4% over 70 yrs
6.6% over 60 yrs
6.4% over 50 yrs
8.5% over 40 yrs
6.9% over 30 yrs
5.2% over 20 yrs
2.9% over 10 yrs

The 10yr average returns p.a have been:

3.1% 1874-1884
-0.2% 1884-1894
5.3% 1894-1904
6.3% 1904-1914
5.2% 1914-1924
5.1% 1924-1934
2.1% 1934-1944
5.0% 1944-1954
7.8% 1954-1964
-1.8% 1964-1974
13.6% 1974-1984
10.3% 1984-1994
7.7% 1994-2004
2.9% 2004-2014 (so far)

Sort of brings expected returns back to reality and suggests the mid 70's to mid 90's were outlier decades.

Burrow.


----------



## Quaama (22 March 2014)

Thanks burrow.

I am new to investing. So new I have not even spent any real money yet! Previously, I have only had very small investments in funds and trusts and am currently in the reading, planning and testing stage before putting some real money down in a few months time.

Although I appreciate that the figures don't include dividends, I'm surprised that they are not a lot higher as I would have expected them to be closer to 10% with dividends then pushing the figures a little bit beyond that 10% figure. As I've lately been focusing on analysing specific stocks, industries and methodologies it was good to step back and look at the big picture.

It was also interesting to see that the past decade has been well below the norm. Do you or anyone have any thoughts on that or do you think the GFC accounts for most of the difference?


----------



## Jason132 (26 August 2014)

Quaama said:


> Although I appreciate that the figures don't include dividends, I'm surprised that they are not a lot higher as I would have expected them to be closer to 10% with dividends then pushing the figures a little bit beyond that 10% figure.




Hi Quaama,

10% ? Naah.

Returns are never that high! I see you are new to investing so im not trying to burst your bubble but there is really no getting rich quick in the stock market. If you are expecting returns of 10% not only will you be bitterly disappointed but you may also be viewed as crazy by your peers!

Generally anything in the 5-7% range is great! Sustained growth is important. If anything is growing at 5% or more EVERY year, then you are doing well, very well! 

But mmm, imagine if I was earning 10% COMPOUND interest. With 10% compound interest I could basically almost triple any deposit in only 10 years.

$100 000 @ 10% p.a X ten years = $270,704 . You could retire off that alone!


----------

